# Safe limit for standard barbell?



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi chaps and chapettes!

I was wondering if any of you know the safe weight limit for a standard barbell? I have 100kg on there at the moment and squatting 20reps easily, I want and need to increase the weight but a bit concerned about adding more weight to it in case it bends and snaps as it looks a little bendy already.

i am saving for an Olympics set but that could be a couple of months away 

cheers


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

150kg


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It depends if its a solid bar or one of those sh1tty hollow ones...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL If it was hollow it would of snapped off 50kg let alone 100kg


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

It is a solid one! However it is made in China so probably not that strong :laugh:

Thanks for letting me know, I'll try some higher weights away from anything expensive and see how it copes :thumb:


----------

